# Go the **** away, snow!



## Forgotten_Futures (Jan 30, 2011)

So, we have another major snowstorm coming that will impact a metric shitton of people in the USA, including us out on the East Coast, where we've already gotten plenty of snow and want a rain check. Literally.

How are the rest of you snowy-parts people faring this brutal winter season?


----------



## Heyyou (Jan 30, 2011)

Must go to FLorida. Im vacationing here and it was 70 degrees today, a hot 70 at that. In shorts and casual shirt.

Snow what?


----------



## activistfatgirl (Jan 30, 2011)

I spent some time shoveling out my car from last week's storm Again. We've shoveled tons of the stuff at this point. I walked through so much slush and deep puddles today, and scornfully looked at the mounds of snow 10 feet tall on my road. I'm so tired of it! I can't wait for spring. And it's SO not over yet. 

SIGH. Most intense winter, ever!


----------



## Heyyou (Jan 30, 2011)

activistfatgirl said:


> I spent some time shoveling out my car from last week's storm Again. We've shoveled tons of the stuff at this point. I walked through so much slush and deep puddles today, and scornfully looked at the mounds of snow 10 feet tall on my road. I'm so tired of it! I can't wait for spring. And it's SO not over yet.
> 
> SIGH. Most intense winter, ever!



Move from Boston to Florida. Its a better state all around.

Do it!


----------



## CleverBomb (Jan 30, 2011)

Looks like the snow that was supposed to show up tonight arrived early. 
This should be fun (assuming your definintion of "fun" includes the use of snow removal equipment).

-Rusty


----------



## Dr. Feelgood (Jan 30, 2011)

activistfatgirl said:


> I spent some time shoveling out my car from last week's storm Again. We've shoveled tons of the stuff at this point.



I can believe it: one of my clearest memories of Boston is of people digging their cars out from under hillocks of snow -- which they threw into the middle of the street. And then the snow plow would come along and move the snow out of the street and back onto their cars. So I sympathize and wish you an early spring.


----------



## Heyyou (Jan 30, 2011)

Dr. Feelgood said:


> I can believe it: one of my clearest memories of Boston is of people digging their cars out from under hillocks of snow -- which they threw into the middle of the street. And then the snow plow would come along and move the snow out of the street and back onto their cars. So I sympathize and wish you an early spring.



Its spring here in FL.

Weather forecast this week: 

Tonight
Jan 30

Showers Early
Showers Early

N/A
53°

30%



High not valid after 2pm

Mon
Jan 31

AM Showers
AM Showers

69°
53°

30%



69°F

Tue
Feb 1

Partly Cloudy
Partly Cloudy

73°
60°

10%



73°F

Wed
Feb 2

T-Storms
T-Storms

69°
46°

70%



69°F

Thu
Feb 3

Showers
Showers

52°
48°

40%



52°F

Fri
Feb 4

Scattered T-Storms
Scattered T-Storms

62°
47°

60%



62°F

Sat
Feb 5

Partly Cloudy
Partly Cloudy

60°
45°

20%



60°F

Sun
Feb 6

Sunny
Sunny

63°
45°

0%



63°F

Mon
Feb 7

Few Showers
Few Showers

64°
49°

30%



64°F

Tue
Feb 8

Showers
Showers

65°
49°

60%



65°F


----------



## Famouslastwords (Jan 30, 2011)

Heyyou said:


> Must go to FLorida. Im vacationing here and it was 70 degrees today, a hot 70 at that. In shorts and casual shirt.
> 
> Snow what?





Heyyou said:


> This is heyyou, and i have the _Penthouse suite_ on the 38th floor of the Marriott Hotel in New York City at $1500 a NIGHT, as the epic boombasticness of my singleness. We should have a *Singles bash* .. in Michigan, or perhaps Florida  ... ok, i dont have the Penthouse, but im liking the southeast as well as the "mid-north," especially this time of year.. i guess im a snowbird.



So where are you? Florida? Michigan? New York?


----------



## Luv2BNaughty (Jan 30, 2011)

I would happily accept some snow here in NE Arkansas! The only snow we like to get follows 2 days of rain. So, instead, we get to deal with stinkin' ice. Which I hate. We had an awful ice storm here about 2 years ago that took out our whole town for about 4 days, some areas for a week and some of the more rural areas were SOL for nearly a month. No ice, please!!


----------



## Micara (Jan 30, 2011)

We're supposed to get 12-18" by Wednesday. I'm already stressing.


----------



## Heyyou (Jan 30, 2011)

Micara said:


> We're supposed to get 12-18" by Wednesday. I'm already stressing.



No snow down here. Up here, there is.


----------



## Mathias (Jan 30, 2011)

5 to 9 inches of snow Monday night into Tuesday and another round of sleet Tuesday into Wednesday. Not to mention we've already gotten over a foot last Wednesday. :doh:


----------



## PamelaLois (Jan 30, 2011)

Micara said:


> We're supposed to get 12-18" by Wednesday. I'm already stressing.



I was just watching the news and they showed totals for 20" and up for the south burbs of Chicago, I hope they're wrong and overreacting (as usual). I don't want a snowstorm that rivals the Big Snow of 67 or the Blizzard of 79. I gotta drive on the Ryan every day!


----------



## Heyyou (Jan 31, 2011)

PamelaLois said:


> I was just watching the news and they showed totals for 20" and up for the south burbs of Chicago, I hope they're wrong and overreacting (as usual). I don't want a snowstorm that rivals the Big Snow of 67 or the Blizzard of 79. I gotta drive on the Ryan every day!



It probably wont happen, and come down to FL. Both you and Micara. It will easy your worry.

Im a snowbird and i love it here.


----------



## mimosa (Jan 31, 2011)

More snow on the way here. But I live in Colorado so no surprise there. This year Jack Frost has actually been very kind to us. The worse winter I had was the one in late 2006 when I first moved here. We had a few blizzards that year. 

Warm hugs and thoughts to all. XOXOXO


----------



## Micara (Jan 31, 2011)

I hate Mother Nature.

It's currently about 10 miles from where I live.

If that groundhog sees his shadow on Wednesday, I'm cookin' him up for dinner.


----------



## snuggletiger (Jan 31, 2011)

its a nice balmy 55 here


----------



## KHayes666 (Jan 31, 2011)

Apparently we're getting about 5-8 inches Tuesday that changes to sleet in the night then a whole 12 inches Wednesday that turns to ice Wednesday night. Then we get ANOTHER 12 inches on Saturday if I read this forecast right.

This is the worst winter I've seen in 25 years, it combines 02-03 and 04-05.

My junior year of high school (02-03) it snowed the night before Thanksgiving, a good foot too. That snow (combined with other snows) didn't go away until the beginning of March. Why? It was 6 degrees out for 2 1/2 weeks straight in January and it was pretty arctic in February too.

The winter after my senior year (04-05) it snowed from December pretty much straight through till April...and I remember very clearly it snowed April 1st because I remember driving to work and saw the snow in the trees thinking "Really, April?"

This winter has been a combination of the two, it won't stop snowing and its been arctic cold on the days it doesn't snow. At least in the 04-05 winter it snowed like 2-4 inches every other day, this winter its been whole feet of snow every week. In the 02-03 winter it was 2 1/2 weeks of arctic chill, its been in the teens every day this whole month more or less.

That's why the snow is such a problem, it's not melting away....at least not here anyway. If the last foot (or all 7 we've gotten) had melted then at least we'd have a place to put the next batch.

I'm ready to move to Planet Flafluga, forget Florida.


----------



## staceysmith (Jan 31, 2011)

Here in Michigan, we're supposed to get 8-12 inches tomorrow. @[email protected]; Not looking forward to it. Good thing I'm deadly sick, and not going anywhere. haha...


----------



## Forgotten_Futures (Jan 31, 2011)

Our problem is also the lack of melting. We saw grass for about two days, and then more got dumped on us and the mercury just doesn't want to get above 32 for very long. Nights are frigid, so any daytime melting just goes to ice again. Roads are getting narrow and we're running out of places to put the snow. The parking lot where I work is missing at least a tenth of its spaces to snow piles, which are hard to see oncoming cars around. Certain intersections are death traps due to obscuring snow piles.

I'm just glad none of the storms (not even the day-after-Christmas one) have been as bad as the blizzard of '96. We got nearly 3 feet (up past my waist at that age, 11 years old), and were pretty much stuck in the neighborhood for a couple days. Digging that out was a pain, and our front walk stayed covered for a couple weeks at least. At least we had a short driveway in that house = P Here, we can park 4 cars front to back, which is not fun to shovel even a foot of snow off.


----------



## KHayes666 (Jan 31, 2011)

Forgotten_Futures said:


> Our problem is also the lack of melting. We saw grass for about two days, and then more got dumped on us and the mercury just doesn't want to get above 32 for very long. Nights are frigid, so any daytime melting just goes to ice again. Roads are getting narrow and we're running out of places to put the snow. The parking lot where I work is missing at least a tenth of its spaces to snow piles, which are hard to see oncoming cars around. Certain intersections are death traps due to obscuring snow piles.
> 
> I'm just glad none of the storms (not even the day-after-Christmas one) have been as bad as the blizzard of '96. We got nearly 3 feet (up past my waist at that age, 11 years old), and were pretty much stuck in the neighborhood for a couple days. Digging that out was a pain, and our front walk stayed covered for a couple weeks at least. At least we had a short driveway in that house = P Here, we can park 4 cars front to back, which is not fun to shovel even a foot of snow off.



Was that winter 95-96 or 96-97? I vaguely remember 95-96 being very snowy.


----------



## PamelaLois (Jan 31, 2011)

Heyyou said:


> It probably wont happen, and come down to FL. Both you and Micara. It will easy your worry.
> 
> Im a snowbird and i love it here.



I couldn't live in Florida due to the overabundance of giant bugs. I'll take the snow over giant bugs any day! My mom lives in Florida, near Fort Meyers, she was complaining that it was "SOOOO cold! I had to wear a sweater on the golf course!!!"


----------



## D_A_Bunny (Jan 31, 2011)

PamelaLois said:


> I couldn't live in Florida due to the overabundance of giant bugs. I'll take the snow over giant bugs any day! My mom lives in Florida, near Fort Meyers, she was complaining that it was "SOOOO cold! I had to wear a sweater on the golf course!!!"



I am neurotically, deathly, loud-screamingly afraid of the large bugs down here in Florida. But I will take them over snow. Cuz once you kill the little bast*ards, they are gone. And it was very cold last week. I know, I know, not as cold as everywhere else, but cold for down here.


----------



## CastingPearls (Jan 31, 2011)

I live in a snow belt and have almost frozen to death in a freak accident, and have visited relatives in and around Orlando and have had run-ins with palmetto bugs that I swear are living proof that Satan is alive and well and it's a tough call. 

Can a palmetto bug kill me? Not likely, but a heart attack when I see one could.


----------



## D_A_Bunny (Jan 31, 2011)

CP - trust me when I tell you, I have almost had a coronary(ies) from palmetto bugs which is really Florida speak for COCKROACH WITH WINGS. But I still hate snow more. 

For some reason, the things that I am most afraid of are attracted to me, 1) large bugs, 2) birds and 3) things that can get stuck in a barefoot. 

But I do feel bad for all the snow everyone has been getting because it is a total pain in the ass to go out in it, drive in it, walk in it, shovel it, get wet from it and have to wash all of the extra clothes that are necessary to stay warm. Oh yeah, and pay the damn oil heating bill. 

I'll take my ice in the glass, thankyouverymuch.


----------



## lalatx (Jan 31, 2011)

We may get some snow later in the week. By snow I mean an inch or so. The whole city goes bat shit crazy at the sight of a single snowflake. 
Everyone freaks out since they have no clue how to drive on icy roads or function when it snows. This is good for me b.c all of the offices close so it means I may get a snow day. I want a damn snow day.


----------



## Saoirse (Jan 31, 2011)

I love it!!! I absolutely thrive in the winter and I don't even ski, snowboard or snowmobile!

Fucking bring it!


----------



## Dr. Feelgood (Jan 31, 2011)

PamelaLois said:


> I couldn't live in Florida due to the overabundance of giant bugs.





D_A_Bunny said:


> I am neurotically, deathly, loud-screamingly afraid of the large bugs down here in Florida. QUOTE]
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Still a Skye fan (Feb 1, 2011)

Forgotten_Futures said:


> So, we have another major snowstorm coming that will impact a metric shitton of people in the USA, including us out on the East Coast, where we've already gotten plenty of snow and want a rain check. Literally.
> 
> How are the rest of you snowy-parts people faring this brutal winter season?



We've been lucky, so far. All of the big storms have bypassed us. It's been freakin' cold here but manageable as to the snow.

I will admit to giggling whenever I hear about the South getting an inch or two of snow and everything grinds to a halt. I went to dinner with some friends a couple weeks back...there was a snowstorm raging that night: whiteouts, lots of wind, drifting snow and about a foot or so of snow. The restaurant was PACKED with people as if there was nothing going on outside. Yes, it takes ALOT of snow to impress us upstate new yorkers!

There's still another month or so of winter left and I know we'll get pounded at least once before spring.


Dennis


----------



## JerseyGirl07093 (Feb 1, 2011)

Still a Skye fan said:


> There's still another month or so of winter left and* I know we'll get pounded at least once before spring.
> *
> 
> Dennis



Aah, a girl can dream can't she?  
But seriously....
You know what I say about this snow?

Snow, snow, go away!
Come again another day!
(Not so) little Lisa wants to go out and play! :happy:

P.S. It's snowing outside my window right now.


----------



## penguin (Feb 1, 2011)

I would love just a little bit of that cold to come here. It's sweltering  a huge cyclone is due to hit up north in the next two days, and we'll get some fallout from that down here, but it'll still be grossly hot and humid I'm sure.


----------



## KHayes666 (Feb 1, 2011)

I'll take the giant bugs over snowstorms any day. Least I can use bug spray, there isn't enough rocks to melt the snow


----------



## Saoirse (Feb 1, 2011)

The winter is my "hibernation" period. I still go out (obviously I have to work) but Im home a lot more and the beautiful scenery that I am surrounded by is very relaxing and refreshing.

But im just a hippie that finds the beauty in all the seasons... and New England has more than 4!


----------



## Dansinfool (Feb 1, 2011)

Well.... After all of this I'm starting to believe Hell actually might Freeze over 
Tomorrow is ground hog day......I don't even think the ground hog is coming out of hibernation for this event.
So..... How many more days till Spring?


----------



## PunkyGurly74 (Feb 1, 2011)

I almost broke my neck ....trying to walk the dogs ....we got a covering of ice. We have had worse, but, all the schools and universities around here are closed. I gotta go out and try not to kill myself this afternoon ...I am not the most graceful ..lol


----------



## Dromond (Feb 1, 2011)

PamelaLois said:


> I couldn't live in Florida due to the overabundance of giant bugs. I'll take the snow over giant bugs any day! My mom lives in Florida, near Fort Meyers, she was complaining that it was "SOOOO cold! I had to wear a sweater on the golf course!!!"



Don't forget the mosquitoes so large their swarms have squadron numbers.


----------



## Forgotten_Futures (Feb 1, 2011)

KHayes666 said:


> Was that winter 95-96 or 96-97? I vaguely remember 95-96 being very snowy.



95-96. The bad storm was in January or February.



JerseyGirl07093 said:


> P.S. It's snowing outside my window right now.



Yeah, I was driving home in it this morning. = P


----------



## UnknownSpirit01 (Feb 1, 2011)

I am currently in the middle of IL right now and a big ol' blizzard is supposed to hit here this evening/night and bring around 20 inches of snow by tomorrow. The campus is closed today and most likely tomorrow, so this will be awesome for me!

I don't mind the snow though, or the cold if it's not like below 0 or if there's wind chill. I absolutely hate wind chill. But I like the snow, I'm actually going to try and get my floor to go have a snowball fight out in the quad when the snow storm passes haha.


----------



## Dromond (Feb 1, 2011)

UnknownSpirit01 said:


> I am currently in the middle of IL right now and a big ol' blizzard is supposed to hit here this evening/night and bring around 20 inches of snow by tomorrow. The campus is closed today and most likely tomorrow, so this will be awesome for me!
> 
> I don't mind the snow though, or the cold if it's not like below 0 or if there's wind chill. I absolutely hate wind chill. But I like the snow, I'm actually going to try and get my floor to go have a snowball fight out in the quad when the snow storm passes haha.



Are you at UIUC or ISU?


----------



## KHayes666 (Feb 1, 2011)

Forgotten_Futures said:


> 95-96. The bad storm was in January or February.
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, I was driving home in it this morning. = P



Heh, sure enough there was a front page Boston Globe article that said that winter was the snowiest in our state history.

Until now....


----------



## Alicia33 (Feb 1, 2011)

Here in Tennessee we usually don't get alot of snow, but this winter the snow has made up for lost time (I'm not complaining, I freakin' love the snow!)


----------



## KHayes666 (Feb 1, 2011)

According to today's paper the average snowfall for our state is 45 inches or so. The state record from 95-96 is about 107.

Before today we already had 60 inches of snowfall and we're expecting (and currently in the middle of) 21 inches in the next 2 days.

By February 3rd we'll have had 81 inches of snow when the average for the entire SEASON is 45. We get snow as late as early April in New England so 26 inches in the next 2 months is not out of the question.

The only difference between this year and 95-96, least that year the snow melted every now and then.


----------



## Heyyou (Feb 1, 2011)

Heard the mega storm is on the way for some of yall. Is it there yet? snow falling?


----------



## Micara (Feb 1, 2011)

UnknownSpirit01 said:


> I am currently in the middle of IL right now and a big ol' blizzard is supposed to hit here this evening/night and bring around 20 inches of snow by tomorrow. The campus is closed today and most likely tomorrow, so this will be awesome for me!
> 
> I don't mind the snow though, or the cold if it's not like below 0 or if there's wind chill. I absolutely hate wind chill. But I like the snow, I'm actually going to try and get my floor to go have a snowball fight out in the quad when the snow storm passes haha.



I'm in Springfield, and it's a mess. Level 3 snow emergency starting at 7pm. I went outside for literally 5 minutes to shovel my deck and came back in looking like a wampa. The wind is really, really fierce. We've only had 4.5 inches so far, with more to come. I work for the federal government and they called off at 11:30 this morning. I had already stayed home with my daughter though. I doubt we will have work tomorrow. I'm just thankful that I still have power! My mom lives 30 miles west and hasn't had power all day.


----------



## Micara (Feb 1, 2011)




----------



## Heyyou (Feb 1, 2011)

Micara said:


>



Thats classic.

God answers prayers


----------



## Punkin1024 (Feb 1, 2011)

We finally got some snow, about 5", with a layer of sleet underneath. I'm glad I timed my vacation for this week, so I can enjoy looking out at the snow. We actually needed the snow, the nitrogen it gives the soil is good for the crops. I just hope it stays cold long enough to kill off some of the bugs. It is hard to believe we had a high of 68 degrees yesterday and today the high is going to be only 17 degrees!  So, in my neck of the woods, snow or rain is very welcome! Our temperatures are supposed to climb back to the upper 50's by the weekend, so all the snow will melt. All the schools and most businesses are closed today, and may stay closed through tomorrow.


----------



## mccormick (Feb 1, 2011)

Here's a few pictures I took today


----------



## penguin (Feb 1, 2011)

Oh, gorgeous photos! The second one looks like a painting!


----------



## Heyyou (Feb 1, 2011)

penguin said:


> Oh, gorgeous photos! The second one looks like a painting!



I love the sky, and that appears to be a church. Amen!

I like your photography! i too am into photography


----------



## Forgotten_Futures (Feb 1, 2011)

KHayes666 said:


> According to today's paper the average snowfall for our state is 45 inches or so. The state record from 95-96 is about 107.
> 
> Before today we already had 60 inches of snowfall and we're expecting (and currently in the middle of) 21 inches in the next 2 days.
> 
> ...



We're supposed to be getting 38 and rain tomorrow, so maybe some of it will melt off. And then refreeze overnight. Joy.

We had enough ice when I got out of work at 6 that I decided to just let my car warm up and melt it off rather than scrape. The driveway and sidewalk were a bit slick at home, but the roads are mostly warm enough from tire friction that they haven't iced up yet.



mccormick said:


> Here's a few pictures I took today



I love this one. You could sell that.


----------



## mccormick (Feb 1, 2011)

Thanks everyone!


----------



## UnknownSpirit01 (Feb 2, 2011)

Micara said:


>



BEST SNOW-RELATED PIC EVER!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Saoirse (Feb 2, 2011)

New England has had snow at the very end of April. We had a dusting on my birthday last year (the 28th).


----------



## bonified (Feb 2, 2011)

42c here yesterday, I think thats about 110 in american speak. Plus power blackout, so no power = no fans & no air con. 
It was fuckin hot. A bit better today but no power most of the day also and was 35c. I am on the 4th floor, welcome to my sauna. 

I like the heat, spent a lot of the last 10 years in the tropics, but this is fucking ridiculous.


----------



## LillyBBBW (Feb 2, 2011)

D_A_Bunny said:


> CP - trust me when I tell you, I have almost had a coronary(ies) from palmetto bugs which is really Florida speak for COCKROACH WITH WINGS. But I still hate snow more.
> 
> For some reason, the things that I am most afraid of are attracted to me, 1) large bugs, 2) birds and 3) things that can get stuck in a barefoot.
> 
> ...



I was in Florida less than a day... A DAY... and a black bee decided to nest on my head. No. I will deal with the snow.


----------



## CastingPearls (Feb 2, 2011)

LillyBBBW said:


> I was in Florida less than a day... A DAY... and a black bee decided to nest on my head. No. I will deal with the snow.


I was in Orlando for four hours and got up to go to the bathroom and turned on the light and there was a palmetto bug sitting in the center of the room as if it owned it. I let out a bloodcurdling scream and ran into the bedroom to get Spouse who I woke out of a deep sleep. He took me by the hand and walked me to the OTHER bathroom in the house and went back to bed but I couldn't relax or go to sleep. 

A few hours later it was morning and our host was up and getting ready to go to work and was chuckling to herself about the whole thing cos she's so used to it. She got up and went outside to the lenai to put water in the pet's bowls and I watched through the patio door as she lifted up the dog's dish, plucked a palmetto bug off it with her hand and tossed it like it was nothing. I retched. My skin crawled. She came in and told Spouse she got the one that was harassing me so I felt more comfortable using that bathroom but then another one came up out of her kitchen drain and I just lost it.

The day we were leaving, Spouse came out of that same bathroom and told me not to go in there cos the first palmetto bug that scared me was still in there and had been hiding in the towels in the open closet. 

It was waiting for me. 

(shudder)


----------



## Heyyou (Feb 2, 2011)

CastingPearls said:


> I was in Orlando for four hours and got up to go to the bathroom and turned on the light and there was a palmetto bug sitting in the center of the room as if it owned it. I let out a bloodcurdling scream and ran into the bedroom to get Spouse who I woke out of a deep sleep. He took me by the hand and walked me to the OTHER bathroom in the house and went back to bed but I couldn't relax or go to sleep.
> 
> A few hours later it was morning and our host was up and getting ready to go to work and was chuckling to herself about the whole thing cos she's so used to it. She got up and went outside to the lenai to put water in the pet's bowls and I watched through the patio door as she lifted up the dog's dish, plucked a palmetto bug off it with her hand and tossed it like it was nothing. I retched. My skin crawled. She came in and told Spouse she got the one that was harassing me so I felt more comfortable using that bathroom but then another one came up out of her kitchen drain and I just lost it.
> 
> ...



A Palmetto crawled up the wall about three feet from me, and just stayed there for a minute or two. It was looking at me. It was freaky, seeing as how this is a bare wall. I threw my shoe at it, because i too am revolted.

I realized the apartment above me AND across from me had vacated, and the lawn maintenance guys trimmed the palm trees. He may have wandered in, "like that makes it ok." Its a BUG! I dismissed him after i threw my shoe, as yes im scared of those ungodly "things" that are the oldest living species on earth. Thats freaky and scary.

A few weeks later, i saw ANOTHER (same one?) crawl along a wall and behind a cardboard box. i killed him with the same shoe against the sliding back door (nice apartment, Florida rocks yall) and did so four times, as roaches can play dead. Nope! no spray you get my shoe, little roachie. Its nothing personal, its just.. you are in my house and Florida is a "Stand your ground" state, not a "duty to retreat" state like in the north.  

At work, i was asked to clean out a stockroom. i saw three BIG ROACHES (larger Palmettos) and the third one.. oof. Even dead and on their backs, at THREE INCHES (!) i screamed because.. i do not want to think about it, it was even slightly BENT (?) oh my god. And it was the biggest and nastiest Palmetto i ever saw. Then i had to sweep it up. 

A week ago, i saw a THING that may have been a house centipede (where do these things COME FROM!) after i lifted up my printer, which is on top of my computer. i had seem it three times over a month, but thought nothing of it. I finally became unnerved that there was a thing just living like he was all safe and good in my apartment in./on (?) my warm computer, fogged my apartment and bought boric acid and spray. I sprayed an additional Palmetto to death, and i flushed out one more that was living in my warm computer.

There are two possible hiding places left where there MIGHT be like "one" and ive sprayed "Around" them for when they come out and forage for food and water. They like the bathroom, they stay alive with the water. I talked to pest control. he said "they can not live inside. They will dehydrate. They like drains and the bathroom and moisture. They take awhile to develop and want to get back outside. Palmettos are more likely looking to get out so they wont die, they do not infest like other cockroaches." Mm-hmm. Good to know, Crown pest control. Spray that dehydrate stuff and i will too. Chemicals for my roachies, not open doors 

Everyone down here also seems to be ok with Palmettos. I will spaz on a Palmetto. Hissing cockroaches or anything flying or opening up wings like a dragon, im running.

Palmettos are supposed to NOT be the infections species, they are supposed to live outside and dehydrate. That said, it is still the American cockroach.

No bees... yet
Raid MAX is on my doors and windows
my drains are bleached

.. and it was a muggy humid warm day, overcast.

Palmetto bugs may be something "used to "in Florida, but i too scream, and sleep with a can of Raid MAX next to my bed if i hear that ungodly scratching from where i should only hear silence.

In the battle of snow vs Palmettos, i can kill a Palmetto even if they scare me (the dead huge ones scared me 3x more than the living ones, thats nasty stuff yall, im blocking out that image, yick my boss asked me if i was ok i said "im not sure those are HUGE ROACHES im not comforted they are dead") and "ice potholes" are memories of some years ago.


----------



## LillyBBBW (Feb 3, 2011)

Heyyou said:


> A Palmetto crawled up the wall about three feet from me, and just stayed there for a minute or two. It was looking at me. It was freaky, seeing as how this is a bare wall. I threw my shoe at it, because i too am revolted.
> 
> I realized the apartment above me AND across from me had vacated, and the lawn maintenance guys trimmed the palm trees. He may have wandered in, "like that makes it ok." Its a BUG! I dismissed him after i threw my shoe, as yes im scared of those ungodly "things" that are the oldest living species on earth. Thats freaky and scary.
> 
> ...



Snow wont come in and crawl all over your cereal bowl while you're out. It won't crawl under the covers waiting for you and nuzzle up to your thigh. You won't have to go to a doctor and have snow pulled kicking and screaming from your ear. *shudders* Snow doesn't shoot poison at you that eats away at your flesh. It wont grow resistant to shovels, salt or snow blowers and it doesn't hide in the walls and multiply. 

OMG, I'm leaving this thread.


----------



## Stroker Ace (Feb 3, 2011)

What is this, the friggin' "Shining"? 
Bugs, snow, ice, cold, food, sex, more food, wieght, gain, orgasm, smoke, drink, eat, play, guitar slingin', axe grinding, sled jumpin', wipppin' out, pissin', s**tin', puke, lose 10 pound, gain 20, hang bag, trippin' balls, bitchin', switch hittin', smitten kitten', rockin' rollin', rolling stonin', VW beatle drivin', horse back ridin', back slidin', daddy mackin', hacky sackin', gettin' crunchy, mucho munchies, hairy kerry, larry fairy, dog barkin', power larkin', wolf howlin', whip ass towelin', Atlantic City boundin', West Coast fake it, bend but don't break it, prayin', all is forgiven... 
LOVE is EVOL,

EVOL is LOVE!

DUde, I just had the strangest dream... oh it wasn't?:doh:

Then life really is a dream. We're not in Kansas anymore!

LTD- Everybody!:bow:


----------



## LillyBBBW (Feb 3, 2011)

Stroker Ace said:


> What is this, the friggin' "Shining"?
> Bugs, snow, ice, cold, food, sex, more food, wieght, gain, orgasm, smoke, drink, eat, play, guitar slingin', axe grinding, sled jumpin', wipppin' out, pissin', s**tin', puke, lose 10 pound, gain 20, hang bag, trippin' balls, bitchin', switch hittin', smitten kitten', rockin' rollin', rolling stonin', VW beatle drivin', horse back ridin', back slidin', daddy mackin', hacky sackin', gettin' crunchy, mucho munchies, hairy kerry, larry fairy, dog barkin', power larkin', wolf howlin', whip ass towelin', Atlantic City boundin', West Coast fake it, bend but don't break it, prayin', all is forgiven...
> LOVE is EVOL,
> 
> ...



I'll have you know that there just so happens to be legitimate reasons for all of us to fear for our lives. 

http://www.amazon.com/dp/0307464342/?tag=skimlinks_replacement-20


----------



## Heyyou (Feb 3, 2011)

LillyBBBW said:


> I'll have you know that there just so happens to be legitimate reasons for all of us to fear for our lives.
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/dp/0307464342/?tag=skimlinks_replacement-20



im going to read that, it looks like a good book.

Im on "Palmetto Bug Alert" today, since its pouring rain and i have identified a spot they can -possibly- enter in at.

Engage combat.. *spray* I have a healthy paranoia of Palmettos too, you just encouraged it a little bit, as to being "on alert" in my spacious FL apartment 

Thanks lol


----------



## LillyBBBW (Feb 3, 2011)

Heyyou said:


> im going to read that, it looks like a good book.
> 
> Im on "Palmetto Bug Alert" today, since its pouring rain and i have identified a spot they can -possibly- enter in at.
> 
> ...



My pleasure!  I'm not certain what spray you are using but most of the Raid sprays continue to kill bugs in that spot for six weeks or so. If you hit the corners and other suspect places and entrances this should keep them away for a while. I don't have any pets or kids so I have no problems with spraying.


----------



## Heyyou (Feb 3, 2011)

LillyBBBW said:


> My pleasure!  I'm not certain what spray you are using but most of the Raid sprays continue to kill bugs in that spot for six weeks or so. If you hit the corners and other suspect places and entrances this should keep them away for a while. I don't have any pets or kids so I have no problems with spraying.



I agree! I get every wall, every week  Yes and you are right, thats my paranoia.... $20 of raid MAX cans (not normal RAID) every month or so. And i havent seen a bug in over a week, since that one that came out when i used the fogger (so there was one hiding, i still feel Palmettos do not "infest" different cockroaches do.. Crown pest control says "They live outside and do not liek to live indoors unless they have a water source - BATHROOM mm-hmm. Scariest place of all, IF there was to be one its more likely to get in there than at a window.)

So far, in combat against TWO i have seen (was likely same one, they ate something) i have:

1) Bleached the drains, run nice boiling water down it EVERY DAY
2) have a can of Raid MAX! sprayed along the wall. i have one bag of clothes i think a bug could take refuge in and im afraid of it, so i spray around this, since im too timid (yes i spray but im afraid of it and dont want to dump the clothes and unleash a walking, breathing THING id rather it die in there) to go head on. And its probably not in there, im just paranoid.

No food= no bugs (crumbs sugar smells etc.)

3) keep caps on the tub drain, which exterminator (pest control, no infestation in mine, other apartments here, yes) said s "most likely place they would come in." 
4) sprayed an EXTRA lot on the window i can see daylight through thew corner, where a bug COULD come in, so when they walk through they are already on the path to being dead, on backs with legs up, they look even nastier that way, particularly the huge ones *puke* why did i have to clean that stockroom we didnt use in years.. they looked the size of a pack of gum THANKS BOSS *puke* *not right rest of day* *image still in mind*
5) Discussed application of, and used, TWO foggers in my apartment while at work. I "Flushed one out" he was by the window trying to get out, looking disoriented. I finished him off. So that was two bugs... 

If i had a cat, i bet they would play with it if they saw it. But i will be having out of state company soon, with a dog, and they say that pesticides dont bother the dog.

As to the snow aspect, its pouring rain here, but no snow 

Question: If you had a fear/paranoia of little Palmettos or any other bug that could be around knowing upstairs and across the hall HAD some and then moved out and werent as clean as you are (or didnt do anything after visibly seeing a roach,) would YOU be as on alert to these things as i am, and react to the degree of putting on a proactive defense against them if they WERE to get in?


----------



## Dr. Feelgood (Feb 3, 2011)

LillyBBBW said:


> I don't have any pets or kids so I have no problems with spraying.



But you have _you_, and every time you spray the stuff around, you breathe a little bit of it. And it's poisonous: that's why you buy it! Of course, it takes a lot more RAID to kill you than it does to kill a roach, but if you use it frequently, as Heyyou apparently does, you're getting incremental doses. I'm probably being alarmist, but I can remember when the city I lived in had trucks driving around at night fogging with DDT for mosquitoes ... and then we found out that DDT gets stored in our bodies and can poison us years later. So please be careful with that stuff!


----------



## LillyBBBW (Feb 3, 2011)

Heyyou said:


> I agree! I get every wall, every week  Yes and you are right, thats my paranoia.... $20 of raid MAX cans (not normal RAID) every month or so. And i havent seen a bug in over a week, since that one that came out when i used the fogger (so there was one hiding, i still feel Palmettos do not "infest" different cockroaches do.. Crown pest control says "They live outside and do not liek to live indoors unless they have a water source - BATHROOM mm-hmm. Scariest place of all, IF there was to be one its more likely to get in there than at a window.)
> 
> So far, in combat against TWO i have seen (was likely same one, they ate something) i have:
> 
> ...



I tend to be very trusting of my bug spray. I don't have a huge problem with pests except in the summer. The heat tends to heighten things up a bit. The biggest problem is with ants. Ants will move right in and they don't care who you are or how clean you are. Every April I put on a mask and gloves, pull out everything from the closets and the wall and go around the entire parameter of the apartment, concentrating on areas where I know they hide or find a way in. This keeps me from seeing them. I do a touch up spray in July and maybe once during the winter to cut down on spiders and centipedes. 

If it consoles you at all you should know that we have our own brand of critters up here in New England to deal with. This is why they call us Swamp Yankees. I live near a swamp and next door to a restaurant that keeps its dumpster right out back between it and my kitchen window. I get these tiny flies that find their way into my apartment every summer. The spray doesn't seem to affect them and it seems they like sitting water and the trash bucket in the kitchen. I have to kick the trash bucket and then quickly spray the opening with bug spray to kill the ones that escape before wrapping it up to put it outside. It is horrific. If I pour bleach down the drains and in the toilet before I go on vacation, when I return the flies are gone, but they return again and this cycle keeps up till summer is over. I have no idea how to keep them out besides pouring bleach in the drains daily and living elsewhere all summer. If it weren't for the cold they would never leave and I would be moving to a colder climate.  

I'm glad we're having this convo to remind me. I may start shopping for a new sealed trash barrel for my kitchen this summer.


----------



## Stroker Ace (Feb 3, 2011)

Y'all are BUGGIN', seriously.
I had no idea it was that bad.

That said, the groundhog did NOT see it's shadow yesterday so legend dicates it will be an early Spring!

Can't friggin' wait!


----------



## Heyyou (Feb 3, 2011)

Stroker Ace said:


> Y'all are BUGGIN', seriously.
> I had no idea it was that bad.
> 
> That said, the groundhog did NOT see it's shadow yesterday so legend dicates it will be an early Spring!
> ...



On February 2, 2009 i conducted this experiment with my cat. He said "MEOOOOOOOOOWW!", then became scared. This i after he saw his shadow, then didnt. It was the cutest thing  I miss my pets. 

Early spring! YAY!


----------



## Heyyou (Feb 3, 2011)

Just saw a tiny, itsy bitsy spider in the bathroom, in the tub/shower. I flushed it down the drain with my powerful POWERFUL -SHOWER WATER!!!-


----------



## CastingPearls (Feb 3, 2011)

A friend in Florida swears by weekly applications of boric acid powder at all threshholds, windows, patio doors, doorways, and it won't hurt pets, or yourself and it's cheap. I think she gets it at a big drugstore or even a garden supply store, like Home Depot. 

The largest insect we get here in northeastern PA is one that only shows up when there's deep excavation and construction and they're called cave crickets. I once accidentally pulled one in when I brought in a comforter I was letting air-dry on my deck and as I folded it in my kitchen, it crawled up on my hand and I almost passed out. I actually like most big bugs FROM A DISTANCE but not when they sneak up on me!


----------



## patmcf (Feb 3, 2011)

Forgotten_Futures said:


> So, we have another major snowstorm coming that will impact a metric shitton of people in the USA, including us out on the East Coast, where we've already gotten plenty of snow and want a rain check. Literally.
> 
> How are the rest of you snowy-parts people faring this brutal winter season?



You Americans are making a little bit of snow out to be the apocalypse


----------



## CastingPearls (Feb 3, 2011)

patmcf said:


> You Americans are making a little bit of snow out to be the apocalypse


LOL spoken like a true Canadian.


----------



## LalaCity (Feb 3, 2011)

Wow -- snowstorm as seen from space!

P.S. What is snow? *runs, hides*

http://www.huffingtonpost.com/2011/02/01/midwest-snowstorm-weather-_n_817070.html


----------



## Admiral_Snackbar (Feb 3, 2011)

_And now, ladies and gentlemen, now that we've enjoyed some good times this evening and enjoyed some laughter together, I feel it is my obligation to remind you of some of the negative, depressing, dangerous, life-threatening things that life is really all about. Things you have not been thinking about tonight, but which will be waiting for you as soon as you leave the theater or as soon as you turn off your television sets:

* anal rape
* quicksand
* body lice
* evil spirits
* gridlock
* acid rain
* continental drift
* labor violence
* flash floods
* rabies
* torture
* bad luck
* calcium deficiency
* falling rocks
* cattle stampedes
* bank failure
* evil neighbors
* killer bees
* organ rejection
* lynching
* toxic waste
* unstable dynamite
* religious fanatics
* prickly heat
* price fixing
* moral decay
* hotel fires
* loss of face
* stink bombs
* bubonic plague
* neo-Nazis 
* friction
* cereal weevils
* failure of will
* chain reactions
* soil erosion
* mail fraud
* dry rot
* voodoo curses
* broken glass
* snake bites
* parasites
* white slavery
* public ridicule
* faithless friends
* random violence
* breach of contract
* family scandals
* charlatans
* transverse myelitis
* structural defects
* race riots
* sun spots
* rogue elephants
* wax buildup
* killer frost
* jealous coworkers
* root canals
* metal fatigue
* corporal punishment
* sneak attacks
* peer pressure 
* vigilantes
* birth defects
* false advertising
* ungrateful children
* financial ruin
* mildew
* loss of privileges
* bad drugs
* ill-fitting shoes
* widespread chaos
* Lou Gehrig's Disease
* stray bullets
* runaway trains
* chemical spills
* locusts
* airline food
* shipwrecks
* prowlers
* bathtub accidents
* faulty merchandise
* terrorism
* discrimination
* wrongful cremation
* carbon deposits
* beef tapeworm
* taxation without representation
* escaped maniacs
* sunburn
* abandonment
* threatening letters
* entropy
* nine-mile fever 
* poor workmanship
* absentee landlord
* solitary confinement
* depletion of the ozone layer
* unworthiness
* intestinal bleeding
* defrocked priests
* loss of equilibrium
* disgruntled employees
* global warming
* card sharps
* poisoned meat
* nuclear accidents
* broken promises
* contamination of the water supply
* obscene phone calls
* nuclear winter
* wayward girls
* mutual assured destruction
* rampaging moose
* the greenhouse effect
* cluster headaches
* social isolation
* Dutch elm disease
* the contraction of the universe
* paper cuts
* eternal damnation
* the wrath of God

and PARANOIA!_ 

©1986 George Carlin


----------



## Nexis (Feb 3, 2011)

Pretty much explains how we've been feeling with all this snow.


----------



## Heyyou (Feb 3, 2011)

.. one of the previous posters posted up a pic of SOME KIND OF ROACH and i screamed aloud. I wanted to post to update that as i sat down tonight, i looked over by the window here in FL after the heavy rain.. and i saw a ROACH - dead, and on its back! And it died on one of my receipts, and i couldnt let it "fall off of it." Had to throw the receipt away too. 

It was less than an inch, but maaaaaaann those things are .. scary.

On a related note, RAID kicks roach butt.


----------



## lalatx (Feb 4, 2011)

A fellow Texan took these pictures from the roof of a high rise downtown condo. A lot of people in Austin have been circulating them around facebook. Lovely bit of wee snow and a gorgeous skyline. Most snow I have seen in 15 years. 

View attachment 5415395457_0dd5cacd63_b[1]a.jpg


View attachment 5416007078_1f2b16027f_b[1]a.jpg


----------



## wannabeafatguy (Feb 4, 2011)

A winter storm map: 

View attachment 167023_1818327506063_1476397409_31974338_7029606_n.jpg


----------



## Micara (Feb 4, 2011)

CastingPearls said:


> The largest insect we get here in northeastern PA is one that only shows up when there's deep excavation and construction and they're called cave crickets. I once accidentally pulled one in when I brought in a comforter I was letting air-dry on my deck and as I folded it in my kitchen, it crawled up on my hand and I almost passed out. I actually like most big bugs FROM A DISTANCE but not when they sneak up on me!



When they tore up the woods by my house, we had these in my house. OMG they are the scariest things ever!! Had one in my living room and I just up and left the house!

And yes, palmetto bugs and love bugs are two of the big reasons I left Florida!


----------



## Forgotten_Futures (Feb 5, 2011)

lalatx said:


> A fellow Texan took these pictures from the roof of a high rise downtown condo. A lot of people in Austin have been circulating them around facebook. Lovely bit of wee snow and a gorgeous skyline. Most snow I have seen in 15 years.



I'd be happy to trade... most places we still have snow, we have 2+ feet of it. And then there are the parking lot piles...


----------



## Micara (Feb 5, 2011)

Forgotten_Futures said:


> I'd be happy to trade... most places we still have snow, we have 2+ feet of it. *And then there are the parking lot piles..*



This. They have the snow piled so high here, there are times I can't even see trying to pull out into the road. Also, I went to the movies tonight and as much as AMC charges for their movies, you'd think they'd have their parking lot cleared. Nope! There were cars getting stuck all over the place.


----------



## bonified (Feb 5, 2011)

Was 42c here today. Since records were first kept in 1858 it's been the hottest longest stretch in over 150 years. 

I love it, just not when it's sleepy time.


----------



## Punkin1024 (Feb 5, 2011)

It's 49 degrees F, here in my neck of the woods. I've been listening to the snow and ice falling off the roof all morning. Looks like this may be our one break though, snow and rain in the forecast for tomorrow and temps will hover around freezing during the day and below freezing during the night. Wish I had another week to take off from work! :doh:


----------

